# What is with this weather?



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

Is it ever going to stay cold.... I wanna start seeing some freezing temps. :crying: 
Brian Porter
Reliable Snow Removal


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i fully expect to be playin 18 on new years for the 3rd year in a row


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Wed have had freezing rain, sleet and just a few flurries already here in North Iowa. Ground is still too warm for anything to stick.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Give It a few weeks


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

my guess is there is a very cold front that will move in this week. I still think we should see snow by thankgiving.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

stroker79;428960 said:


> my guess is there is a very cold front that will move in this week. I still think we should see snow by thankgiving.


Maybe flakes but it will have to snow like heck to get a push in. 40 degree days dont let much stick around here. It was 58 last night here.


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*Snow Snow and More Snow*

It finally arrived with a vengence here in Wasilla Alaska. A record snow fall fell since last Wednesday. Weirdest things I ever saw. If you take a square and quarter the square thats how it went. The first square got it then the second a so forth. Finally quit last night about three in the morning. Finished the last of the clean up a couple hrs ago. My drivers and I are all but dead but were all smiling too. Love haveing to go back two and three times in a 24 hr period. Sad part is there were 149 accidents on Sunday and 47 on Saturday with one fatality. Drive safe everyone and watch out for the crazies when your out there. 
Steve from Wasilla


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

good to hear its falling somewhere! that sure is alot of accidents! I hope you made alot of loot and and make sure you blow the storm down here!


----------



## LordOfTheSith (Jan 2, 2006)

why do I have the sinking feeling this winter is going to suck just as bad or even worse than last winter?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I had snow last week, I'm ready for landscaping again!


----------



## Jbowe (Mar 22, 2006)

*More snow*

Just looked at the seven day forcast for my area and its calling for snow 5 out of the 7 beginning on Sunday. The weather paterns look almost exactly like they did last week when we got slammed. Looks like a busy week agin coming up. Yahooooo dollars, dollars and more dollars


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

Yikes! weather man is calling for 3" of wet snow in my area...I'm still doing fall clean-ups..the leaves havent all fallen yet..parts for my new plow are on order..sheesh...Just Hope its a sign of a nasty winter in my area..i was starving last winter


----------

